# Goodbye My Ninja



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Within the last couple of days, we lost our guy Ninja. He loved to rest among his plants and swim around his castle ruin. He could cross that tank so quickly when he wanted to. Just a speedy little guy who'd come to the front of the glass to say hello when you stood there. Can't know for sure, but he was a little over two years old, I think. I'll miss you, Ninja!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. He was a pretty boy.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aaaw...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Aaaw...I am so sorry for your loss.


Same here. Ninja seems like a great fish. I know you said that you would get another before Christmas, but take my advice; it'll help a lot to get another one sooner rather than later.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

What the heck? I had put off pulling him out of the tank. He didn't move for two days and I shut off the tank. Tonight I go to pull him out and he swims across the tank. Scares the absolute hell out of me. 

Now I'm upset beyond all worry. I did a water change and turned the heater back on. The water change helped the temperature, but I feel absolutely terrible. I really thought he was gone. I don't know if I can get him to eat. That's been a challenge lately. I will do whatever I can because apparently my guy is back from the dead.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

It's good to hear he's not dead. Hopefully he will recover soon!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't know what to think. I feel absolutely sick because I don't know what to do.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Canuck Fins said:


> What the heck? I had put off pulling him out of the tank. He didn't move for two days and I shut off the tank. Tonight I go to pull him out and he swims across the tank. Scares the absolute hell out of me.
> 
> Now I'm upset beyond all worry. I did a water change and turned the heater back on. The water change helped the temperature, but I feel absolutely terrible. I really thought he was gone. I don't know if I can get him to eat. That's been a challenge lately. I will do whatever I can because apparently my guy is back from the dead.


That's kinda...creepy, I guess, but at least he's alive!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Happy Halloween, I guess. It is creepy.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

My guy has survived death like 3 times already. Just shows what kind of fighters they are! I hope Ninja is okay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you. I did get a brief respite and a few extra days with him, but he did pass away. My poor Ninja. Never thought I'd love a fish that much!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I know what you mean. My adf passed away a few days ago and I was really upset. It's amazing how something so little can mean so much.


----------

